# EMT in Alberta looking for resume help



## andyrad (Oct 9, 2011)

I have applied on almost every job that AHS has listed in the past year and a half in the Calgary area. I've had one call back and haven't heard anything from the interview. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting on with Alberta Health Services? Anyone have a resume they got a job with they'd like to share with me for a few ideas? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 9, 2011)

You could move to Sask, but then you'd have to become a Riders fan.


----------



## ABEMS (Oct 15, 2011)

My suggestion is to gain some experience with an other agency before you try applying to AHS. I would suggest you apply with companies who work under contact for Alberta health services, IE. Prairie EMS, Associated ambulance, cold lake ambulance.... always check the Alberta college of Paramedics website for job postings. Best of luck to you.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Oct 17, 2011)

Are you an EMT or an EMT student?


----------



## ABEMS (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm an EMT


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 19, 2011)

To Andy:

You didn't put on your resume that your school was Flatline Response, did you?  That would disqualify you from most reputable places.


----------



## InsidiousStealth (Oct 19, 2011)

I know this may come off kind of harsh but if you're only applying for Calgary and have no experience [i'm assuming anyways since you are only telling about how you apply there] Why should they hire you when they have so many applicants who work rural, volunteer, and do other stuff. If you do those things then show them and prove to them that you do. 95% of ppl that applied and got on calgary that i've talked to on my practicums have ALL worked rural first

Again I apologize if you do do those things.

if not you need to expand your horizons and get some experience and then apply because if your resume just looks the same all the time they're not gonna be keen on it...

I hope that helps


----------



## holeshot (Oct 21, 2011)

*looking for anwsers*

hello, im looking for good schools, in calgary,ab? im from manitoba and im making the move there next aug and was hoping to get anwsers on where to apply to earn my emt. I looked into sait polytech.. but i was wondering if there are great school were you dont need an ACP EMR certificate to apply???
Im looking for a school that has openings in sept or earlier..
I looked a flatline response inc. im curious is it really money hungry as most post say? ive delt with a school here in winnipeg and unfortunitly fell short with a 79 % they were also money hungry and though they could make me a return student.. 
I have the education already due my previous school.. so im looking for school that will look good on a resume for when i apply for the city of calgary
any info will greatly appreciated
thank you,


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 21, 2011)

From what I've read AHASTI seems to be a good school.


----------



## Yarbo (Oct 21, 2011)

Come to Saskatchewan, SIAST is known for making great EMTs.


----------



## systemet (Oct 21, 2011)

holeshot said:


> but i was wondering if there are great school were you dont need an ACP EMR certificate to apply???



http://collegeofparamedics.org/pages/AboutACP/ContactUs.aspx

Contact the college, you might have to be EMR registered to write the EMT exam.  This used to be the case.  But I'm not sure if it still is.



> Im looking for a school that has openings in sept or earlier..
> I looked a flatline response inc. im curious is it really money hungry as most post say? ive delt with a school here in winnipeg and unfortunitly fell short with a 79 % they were also money hungry and though they could make me a return student..



Whatever program you take, make sure it's accredited here:

http://collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Practitioner_Resources/ApprovedEMTPrograms.aspx

And here:

http://www.cma.ca/index.php?ci_id=50602&la_id=1

For what it's worth, I like these guys (http://www.esacanada.com), but they're not Calgary area.



> I have the education already due my previous school.. so im looking for school that will look good on a resume for when i apply for the city of calgaryany info will greatly appreciated thank you,



I assume you mean AHS, right?  I think as long as the program's accredited, the way you test and interview is going to be far more important than who issued the certificate that allowed you to write the ACP exam.  

However, the quality of education may vary by program.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 22, 2011)

systemet said:


> http://collegeofparamedics.org/pages/AboutACP/ContactUs.aspx
> 
> Contact the college, you might have to be EMR registered to write the EMT exam.  This used to be the case.  But I'm not sure if it still is.
> 
> ...



I don't think you need to be a registered EMR to take the licensing exam.  You do need to be a licensed EMR to do a field practicum from your course in Alberta.  I believe anyone who has completed a CMA accredited program in EMT/PCP can take the ACoP licensing exam.  ESA in Sherwood Park is my top pick for EMT course.  Thats the school I would pick for EMT/PCP.


----------



## Voodoo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

holeshot said:


> hello, im looking for good schools, in calgary,ab? im from manitoba and im making the move there next aug and was hoping to get anwsers on where to apply to earn my emt. I looked into sait polytech.. but i was wondering if there are great school were you dont need an ACP EMR certificate to apply???
> Im looking for a school that has openings in sept or earlier..
> I looked a flatline response inc. im curious is it really money hungry as most post say? ive delt with a school here in winnipeg and unfortunitly fell short with a 79 % they were also money hungry and though they could make me a return student..
> I have the education already due my previous school.. so im looking for school that will look good on a resume for when i apply for the city of calgary
> ...



Hi there. AHASTI is a great school to go to, they expect students to carry a grade of at least 80% (which is a good thing), the instructors are awesome. They don't just teach you to do 'stuff' they teach you why and encourage you to *think*. Because of that, they have a high pass rate at the ACP level. 
You will need to have EMR status with ACP before you can get into a course or write any EMT exams. You can contact ACP and ask them if you can challenge the test. I know that AHASTI will admit a student (provided they pass the in house tests and interviews, and all the other requirements are met) on a conditional basis. Meaning at some point before midterm you have to have an EMR standing with the college.


----------



## pips11 (Apr 15, 2012)

andyrad said:


> I have applied on almost every job that AHS has listed in the past year and a half in the Calgary area. I've had one call back and haven't heard anything from the interview. Does anyone have any suggestions on getting on with Alberta Health Services? Anyone have a resume they got a job with they'd like to share with me for a few ideas? I'd really appreciate it.



Hi,

I was searching for alberta emt licensing prep post and come upon your post about resume help. I was wondering if the school you attended gave you a prep course for the licensing exam and if so I would be willing to pay good money to get my hands on any prep material. I write my EMT exam in June and have no idea what the protocols in Alberta are and what to study for! :wacko: I understand the written portion is 200 multiple choice but the alberta occupational competency profiles for emt essentially goes through the entire mosbys txt book and no definitions on actual protocols for alberta. Any ways if you have an suggestions or material or you know anyone else who might have exam prep material I would greatly appreciate that!

Thanks,
Liam


----------



## saskgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Yarbo said:


> Come to Saskatchewan, SIAST is known for making great EMTs.



I'll second this!


----------

